# eva problem



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

so i turned my first eva grips and put a nice blue inlay band in them. they turned out very nice. problem is i misjudged how much the eva would stretch. I reamed out the grip put it on the blank and pushed the grip down to where I wanted it. It needed to be reamed out more but when I went to remove the grip it was stuck. is there anything i can do to get the grip off short of cutting it off?  brut force has not worked. 

thanks for the help


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

this may or not be practicle for the location of the grip,but hot water will loosen the eva a little and supply a bit of slickness to help remove


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

you could set the section of rod in front of a space heater for 10-15 minutes or so then try it, or just try a little acetone


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I used spikes suggestion and ran hot water over the grip for about 5 min. Came off with some force after that. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

When you are making inlayed eva grips, you want to ream them out so that they fit properly, with no stretching. Think of it like cork. Any unneeded stress on the seams, they are liable to pull apart. It may not happen now, but eventually it is likely.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

thats good to know robert. I will make sure my forgrip is reemed out properly. I need to invest in some better reamers. The eva blocks did seem firmer to me than the pre-made ones (at least the ones that iv got threw mudhole). Not much stretch at all with the blocks.


----------

